# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  AGV Systems for manufacturing and healthcare, MT Robot AG, Zwingen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - MT Robot AG

----------


## Airicist

MT Robot module change
July 22, 2014

----------

